
Ask HN: Remote Work Startup - unwoundmouse
I read an article about a remote work startup that switched to using rust on their projector firmware on HN a while back. I remember it as having a Japanese name, maybe google invested in it. Basically replaced a wall with a projector screen. If anyone could remind me of the startup name that would be appreciated. It had branding as creating a &quot;new environment space&quot; or something zen.
======
wenbo
[https://tonari.no](https://tonari.no)?

~~~
unwoundmouse
you're an amazing human being

